# Che c'è di nuovo?



## Leda (18 Luglio 2016)

*Che c'è di nuovo?*

Un 3d per raccontare una novità, un cambiamento, un'evoluzione, un acquisto, un affetto, un arrivo, quello che volete voi.... qualcosa che prima non c'era e ora sì. 

Purchè sia 'nuovo'


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Un 3d per raccontare una novità, un cambiamento, un'evoluzione, un acquisto, un affetto, un arrivo, quello che volete voi.... qualcosa che prima non c'era e ora sì.
> 
> Purchè sia 'nuovo'


ho comprato qualche settimana fa la mia prima lavatrice.    pare funzionare bene


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho comprato qualche settimana fa la mia prima lavatrice.    pare funzionare bene


Ottimo! Ma prima come li lavavi i panni?


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ottimo! Ma prima come li lavavi i panni?


con quella di prima  ma diciamo che in precedenza della lavatrice se ne occupava qualcun altra.  che ora non c'è più.


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2016)

Oggi ho trovato il vestito per il matrimonio della mia migliore amica...ci ho messo giorni!!! 
Lei il suo lo ha trovato in mezz'ora, io ne avrò provati decine... 
Ma oggi finalmente l'ho trovato! 
Può sembrare una sciocchezza, ma a volte mi fa bene fare la femminuccia frivola...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Un 3d per raccontare una novità, un cambiamento, un'evoluzione, un acquisto, un affetto, un arrivo, quello che volete voi.... qualcosa che prima non c'era e ora sì.
> 
> Purchè sia 'nuovo'


Se domani mattina il mio cellulare non darà segni di vita dovrò cambiarlo ... Forse anche la SIM e pure il gestore boh 
sono nera da oggi si impalla continuamente :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2016)

Praticamente è l'opposto dell'angolo dello sfogo. Bene. Io non mi sfogo mai.
È nato un nipotino a una mia amica. È bellissimo!


----------



## LDS (19 Luglio 2016)

dopo aver visto l'anno scorso gli AC/DC a parigi ho preso due biglietti per new york il 14 settembre.

la novità è che quest'anno non sarò da solo e che ho preparato la sorpresa per la principessa.


non ha mai visto un concerto degli AC/DC e se li tiene nelle orecchie...le piacerà sicuro!


----------



## spleen (19 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Praticamente è l'opposto dell'angolo dello sfogo. Bene. Io non mi sfogo mai.
> È nato un nipotino a una mia amica. È bellissimo!


Anche Sebastiano è nuovo, anzi, nuovissimo,


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

Io sono nuova e anche un tantino confusa


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2016)

Mi piacciono le vostre novità (a parte quella della povera Fiammetta)!
Farei domande a tutti  Che zabetta 

Intanto sto pensando a cosa c'è di nuovo per me...

Per ora direi solo la mia inspiegabile semi-indifferenza alle punture di zanzara. Le stronze continuano a massacrarmi come sempre, però fino all'anno scorso provavo un fastidio enorme e facevo di tutto per evitare che mi beccassero, mentre adesso mi gratto un po' e stop. Una svolta epocale


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

ciao  noi non ci conosciamo quindi tutto ciò che mi sta accadendo per te è nuovo  e viceversa..

di base: sto vivendo una relazione sana dopo aver vissuto una relazione malata e violenta.

ultima novità: ho comprato una macchina tritaghiaccio e ho sviluppato una dipendenza dalle granite alla frutta (e corrette) davanti la tv la sera :carneval:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oggi ho trovato il vestito per il matrimonio della mia migliore amica...ci ho messo giorni!!!
> Lei il suo lo ha trovato in mezz'ora, io ne avrò provati decine...
> Ma oggi finalmente l'ho trovato!
> Può sembrare una sciocchezza, ma a volte mi fa bene fare la femminuccia frivola...


anch'io il mio vestito da sposa l'ho trovato in mezz'ora


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Un 3d per raccontare una novità, un cambiamento, un'evoluzione, un acquisto, un affetto, un arrivo, quello che volete voi.... qualcosa che prima non c'era e ora sì.
> 
> Purchè sia 'nuovo'


la macchina
però è usata....  va bene lo stesso?


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> anch'io il mio vestito da sposa l'ho trovato in mezz'ora


.....se mi sposo poi mi spieghi come hai fatto.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> .....se mi sposo poi mi spieghi come hai fatto.


era brava la tipa del negozio :rotfl:
che poi prima avevo provato quelli da cerimonia
poi quelli da sposa
mi ero anche un po' scocciata :rotfl:

p.s. se ti piace ti do il mio


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> era brava la tipa del negozio :rotfl:
> che poi prima avevo provato quelli da cerimonia
> poi quelli da sposa
> mi ero anche un po' scocciata :rotfl:
> ...


se mi sposo lo prendo in considerazione e sono seria 

generalmente sono molto decisa nell'acquisto di abiti ma il discorso "abito da sposa" è un mondo che mi inquieta...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> se mi sposo lo prendo in considerazione e sono seria
> 
> generalmente sono molto decisa nell'acquisto di abiti ma il discorso "abito da sposa" è un mondo che mi inquieta...


premetto
c'è da sistemarlo perchè me l'hanno calpestato tutti 
però se ti piace e ti va bene... 
io svendo :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> .....se mi sposo poi mi spieghi come hai fatto.


A me quando mi spiegarono che DOVEVO(terrore!) provare vari vestiti per scegliere il migliore ,scelsi il mio in 10 minuti


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

c'è di nuovo, che sembra che qui finalmente l'estate ha trovato inizio ... 


sienne


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me quando mi spiegarono che DOVEVO(terrore!) provare vari vestiti per scegliere il migliore ,scelsi il mio in 10 minuti


quello che ho scelto era il quinto che provavo
i primi 3... sì... carini, ma avevano un sacco di sottogonne che proprio non sopportavo
e uno aveva la finitura "tenda" che però non si poteva eliminare
il quarto era così brutto che l'ho rimosso
e poi ho provato quello
e prima di tutto era della mia taglia (gli altri erano enormi)
e mi piaceva!!!!!!!!!!!
il sesto non l'ho neanche provato :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> anch'io il mio vestito da sposa l'ho trovato in mezz'ora


È più facile sposarsi che testimoniare... :ar:


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me quando mi spiegarono che DOVEVO(terrore!) provare vari vestiti per scegliere il migliore ,scelsi il mio in 10 minuti


ti capisco!

quando sento le mie amiche che si sposano andare a provare il vestito un anno prima "perchè devi vederne tanti e scegliere il migliore"  mi piglia l'ansia per loro.

che significa "scegliere il migliore", ce ne sarà sempre uno possibile migliore, è il calcolo delle probabilità!!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> È più facile sposarsi che testimoniare... :ar:


io ho testimoniato già due volte


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti capisco!
> 
> quando sento le mie amiche che si sposano andare a provare il vestito un anno prima "perchè devi vederne tanti e scegliere il migliore"  mi piglia l'ansia per loro.
> 
> che significa "scegliere il migliore", ce ne sarà sempre uno possibile migliore, è il calcolo delle probabilità!!


quando te lo metti, 
quello giusto
te ne rendi conto :up:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti capisco!
> 
> quando sento le mie amiche che si sposano andare a provare il vestito un anno prima "perchè devi vederne tanti e scegliere il migliore"  mi piglia l'ansia per loro.
> 
> che significa "scegliere il migliore", ce ne sarà sempre uno possibile migliore, è il calcolo delle probabilità!!


Sì pure la mia amica ci è andata un anno prima, solo che ne ha provati 2 e basta!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì pure la mia amica ci è andata un anno prima, solo che ne ha provati 2 e basta!


anche io 11 mesi prima
ma per un altro motivo


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> la macchina
> però è usata....  va bene lo stesso?


Ovvio che va bene! E' nuova PER TE, quindi ci sta tutta!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ovvio che va bene! E' nuova PER TE, quindi ci sta tutta!


yeah!!!!! :up:


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2016)

Nessuna novità da raccontare però il 3d mi piace...porta ottimismo.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Un 3d per raccontare una novità, un cambiamento, un'evoluzione, un acquisto, un affetto, un arrivo, quello che volete voi.... qualcosa che prima non c'era e ora sì.
> 
> Purchè sia 'nuovo'


Io sono nuova 

Solo che c'ero anche prima, ma non lo sapevo...e non so neanche esattamente come sarò...forse ad essere nuova è l direzione...o forse ad essere nuovo è lo sguardo...

Forse l'aria è nuova 

(mancavano i tuoi 3d!)


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Nessuna novità da raccontare però il 3d mi piace...porta ottimismo.


Sono contenta che ti piaccia! 
Se ci sono novità non tanto positive si possono portare anche quelle... non scartiamo nulla! Nella mia intenzione questo potrebbe diventare una sorta di taccuino nel quale annotare i cambiamenti


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono nuova
> 
> Solo che c'ero anche prima, ma non lo sapevo...e non so neanche esattamente come sarò...forse ad essere nuova è l direzione...o forse ad essere nuovo è lo sguardo...
> 
> ...


:bacissimo:


Propongo un nuovo aggettivo per te: utente _luminosa _:idea:


----------



## brenin (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao  noi non ci conosciamo quindi tutto ciò che mi sta accadendo per te è nuovo  e viceversa..
> 
> di base: sto vivendo una relazione sana dopo aver vissuto una relazione malata e violenta.
> 
> ultima novità: ho comprato una macchina tritaghiaccio e ho sviluppato una dipendenza dalle granite alla frutta (e *corrette*) davanti la tv la sera :carneval:


Ci farebbe piacere qualche dritta sulla "correzione".....


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao  noi non ci conosciamo quindi tutto ciò che mi sta accadendo per te è nuovo  e viceversa..
> 
> di base: sto vivendo una relazione sana dopo aver vissuto una relazione malata e violenta.
> 
> ultima novità: ho comprato una macchina tritaghiaccio e ho sviluppato una dipendenza dalle granite alla frutta (e corrette) davanti la tv la sera :carneval:


Ciao Ban 
Mi hai giusto fatto venire in mente che una mia amica mi ha appena regalato una gelatiera che non usava più, quindi credo che a breve svilupperò una dipendenza analoga alla tua


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> :bacissimo:
> 
> 
> Propongo un nuovo aggettivo per te: utente _luminosa _:idea:


:bacissimo:

...e pensare che sono a giro nell'ombra per cercare 

è ironico pensare che la luce si trovi nell'ombra! 

...per ora io mi sento un fiammiferino, per la verità


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ci farebbe piacere qualche dritta sulla "correzione".....




sciroppo al lime (come per granita normale) e vodka. oppure sciroppo d'arancia e campari..! 

con lime e vodka aggiungo anche un paio di foglie di mentuccia dal giardino


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :bacissimo:
> 
> ...e pensare che sono a giro nell'ombra per cercare
> 
> ...


Beh, utente fiammiferina non si può sentire e poi fa venire in mente la piccola fiammiferaia :facepalm:
Utente escavatrice mi sembra troppo virile...
Utente cercatrice potrebbe farti intasare la casella degli MP di messaggi di gente che fraintende 

Luminosa mi pareva un buon compromesso! D'altro canto, le tenebre sono necessarie per distinguere la luce...


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ciao Ban
> Mi hai giusto fatto venire in mente che una mia amica mi ha appena regalato una gelatiera che non usava più, quindi credo che a breve svilupperò una dipendenza analoga alla tua


..ho preso il tritaghiaccio proprio per evitare la gelatiera.....adoro il gelato :inlove: cenerei solo con quello tutte le sere..


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..ho preso il tritaghiaccio proprio per evitare la gelatiera.....adoro il gelato :inlove: cenerei solo con quello tutte le sere..


io ieri sera ho visto in tv
un  affare che fa il gelato con la frutta
lo voglio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brenin (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sciroppo al lime (come per granita normale) e vodka. oppure sciroppo d'arancia e campari..!
> 
> con lime e vodka aggiungo anche un paio di foglie di mentuccia dal giardino


:up:  molto invitante.... grazie !


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sciroppo al lime (come per granita normale) e vodka. oppure sciroppo d'arancia e campari..!
> 
> con lime e vodka aggiungo anche un paio di foglie di mentuccia dal giardino


lime
sciroppo alla fragola
vodka
:inlove:


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> di base: sto vivendo una relazione sana dopo aver vissuto una relazione malata e violenta.



Bella 

Io di nuovo niente, ma sto buttando via un sacco di vecchio (rancori/dinamiche/persone/nomi/cose/città).


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Bella
> 
> Io di nuovo niente, ma sto buttando via un sacco di vecchio (rancori/dinamiche/persone/nomi/cose/città).


io sto liberando la cameretta
e sto buttando un sacco di roba inutile invece...


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Beh, utente fiammiferina non si può sentire e poi fa venire in mente la piccola fiammiferaia :facepalm:
> Utente escavatrice mi sembra troppo virile...
> Utente cercatrice potrebbe farti intasare la casella degli MP di messaggi di gente che fraintende
> 
> Luminosa mi pareva un buon compromesso! D'altro canto, le tenebre sono necessarie per distinguere la luce...


per Ipazia l'unico sottotitolo credibile è utente dispersa


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Bella
> 
> Io di nuovo niente,* ma sto buttando via un sacco di vecchio* (rancori/dinamiche/persone/nomi/cose/città).


bellissimo 

beh di nuovo: hai conosciuto delle persone molto simpatiche :mexican: hai visto un bel concerto e hai goduto del fresco a luglio a Roma "che n'è ma stato così ahò" (cit ristoratore)


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Beh, utente fiammiferina non si può sentire e poi fa venire in mente la piccola fiammiferaia :facepalm:
> Utente escavatrice mi sembra troppo virile...
> Utente cercatrice potrebbe farti intasare la casella degli MP di messaggi di gente che fraintende
> 
> Luminosa mi pareva un buon compromesso! D'altro canto, le tenebre sono necessarie per distinguere la luce...


:rotfl::rotfl:

....la piccola fiammiferaia...che storia terribile di cedimento all'illusione...mi ha sempre intristita tantissimo..in particolare la nonna mi intristiva!...catene generazionali :condom::blank:

già, come la luce serve per varcare il confine con le tenebre...

ti ringrazio per il soprannome... 

ma mi sa che per ora passo...sto anche meditando di togliere quell'avatar bendato...ma mi ci riconosco ancora moltissimo


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per Ipazia l'unico sottotitolo credibile è utente dispersa


prrrrrrrrrrr!! 

meglio randagia allora...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io sto liberando la cameretta
> e sto buttando un sacco di roba inutile invece...


Perche? Sei incicognata?


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Perche? Sei incicognata?


per ora no


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> bellissimo
> 
> beh di nuovo: hai conosciuto delle persone molto simpatiche :mexican: hai visto un bel concerto e hai goduto del fresco a luglio a Roma "che n'è ma stato così ahò" (cit ristoratore)


Chi, la strafiga e l'agente in incognito?
Adorabili


----------



## Martoriato (19 Luglio 2016)

Io sono una persona nuova,tutto il resto sono cazzate,compresa la macchina nuova che ho comprato 3 mesi fa che alla fine e' solo una scatola di ferro e lo sarebbe anche se fosse una Bentley.
Ah no aspetta,stamattina il mio funghetto mentre stavo sonnecchiando per la prima volta si e' tirato a su a quattro zampe dalla culletta con il ciuccio in bocca e quando mi ha visto mi ha fatto un sorriso che mi ha fatto capire che sarebbe stata una giornata grandiosa.


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Io sono una persona nuova,tutto il resto sono cazzate,compresa la macchina nuova che ho comprato 3 mesi fa che alla fine e' solo una scatola di ferro e lo sarebbe anche se fosse una Bentley.
> Ah no aspetta,*stamattina il mio funghetto mentre stavo sonnecchiando per la prima volta si e' tirato a su a quattro zampe dalla culletta con il ciuccio in bocca e quando mi ha visto mi ha fatto un sorriso che mi ha fatto capire che sarebbe stata una giornata grandiosa.*


Dici niente... :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti capisco!
> 
> quando sento le mie amiche che si sposano andare a provare il vestito un anno prima "perchè devi vederne tanti e scegliere il migliore"  mi piglia l'ansia per loro.
> 
> che significa "scegliere il migliore", ce ne sarà sempre uno possibile migliore, è il calcolo delle probabilità!!


Ma è come con il marito, certamente potrebbe essercene uno migliore  :mexican: ma ormai :carneval:.
Scegli quello che ti fa sentire a tuo agio.
Si è appena sposata un'altra amica di mia figlia. Ha preso un vestito che mia figlia neanche di regalo. Bello eh. Ed è adatto a quella ragazza è a come è.


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma è come con il marito, certamente potrebbe essercene uno migliore  :mexican: ma ormai :carneval:.*
> Scegli quello che ti fa sentire a tuo agio.
> Si è appena sposata un'altra amica di mia figlia. Ha preso un vestito che mia figlia neanche di regalo. Bello eh. Ed è adatto a quella ragazza è a come è.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è come con il marito, certamente potrebbe essercene uno migliore  :mexican: ma ormai :carneval:.
> Scegli quello che ti fa sentire a tuo agio.
> Si è appena sposata un'altra amica di mia figlia. Ha preso un vestito che mia figlia neanche di regalo. Bello eh. *Ed è adatto a quella ragazza è a come è*.


questa costruzione sintattica mi manca


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Bella
> 
> Io di nuovo niente, ma sto buttando via un sacco di vecchio (rancori/dinamiche/persone/nomi/cose/città).


Bello


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ho conosciuto una bella persona (in tutti i sensi) che mi ha fatto pensare a tante cose;
> due giorni fa, poi, si e' rifatta viva una persona che non vedevo e sentivo da quasi 30 anni  e che mi sta risvegliando pericolosamente ricordi, sensazioni ed emozioni che credevo ormai dimenticate.


Ahi ahi ahi il profumo di giovinezza!


----------



## ivanl (19 Luglio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> questa costruzione sintattica mi manca


c'e un accento di troppo, mi sa


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> questa costruzione sintattica mi manca


il tablet mi trasformerà in carola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> il tablet mi trasformerà in carola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


oddio l inleggibile carola.... :risata: 
rinuncia a leggerla dopo poco


----------



## Stark72 (19 Luglio 2016)

Oggi sono 11 mesi che tra alti e bassi sto con una matta che mi fa vedere i sorci verdi, però mi sa che la amo.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Oggi sono 11 mesi che tra alti e bassi sto con una matta che mi fa vedere i sorci verdi, però mi sa che la amo.


nooo..belle zampette e' stato acchiappato...
beh, e' una bellissima notizia...non ci avresti creduto se te lo avessero detto appena entrasti


----------



## Stark72 (19 Luglio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> nooo..belle zampette e' stato acchiappato...
> beh, e' una bellissima notizia...non ci avresti creduto se te lo avessero detto appena entrasti


Non avrei creduto di avere una simile pazienza :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Oggi sono 11 mesi che tra alti e bassi sto con una matta che mi fa vedere i sorci verdi, però mi sa che la amo.



ma dai grande!!!! notiziona  bella fratè!!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Oggi sono 11 mesi che tra alti e bassi sto con una matta che mi fa vedere i sorci verdi, però mi sa che la amo.


Non trovi inquietante che tu sia attratto sempre dallo stesso tipo di donna?

A me attrae sempre lo stesso tipo e lo trovo preoccupante.


----------



## Stark72 (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma dai grande!!!! notiziona  bella fratè!!


tanto fra due giorni litighiamo come sempre :rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (19 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non trovi inquietante che tu sia attratto sempre dallo stesso tipo di donna?
> 
> A me attrae sempre lo stesso tipo e lo trovo preoccupante.


In realtà questa non ha molto in comune con le altre, a parte l'insicurezza.
Probabilmente l'insicurezza loro rende me più sicuro.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In realtà questa non ha molto in comune con le altre, a parte l'insicurezza.
> Probabilmente l'insicurezza loro rende me più sicuro.


Le persone non sono cloni della guardia imperiale, ma se quel tipo di carattere è quello che attira a me inquieta.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> tanto fra due giorni litighiamo come sempre :rotfl:


io sono 16 anni che litigo


----------



## ivanl (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io sono 16 anni che litigo


io 25


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2016)

Chiedo la cancellazione di due miei thread: Sono piena di contraddizioni e Batticuore. Entreranno, forse, persone che mi conoscono e vorrei evitare problemi ad altri. Mi sembra giusto comunicarlo prima di chiederlo all'amministrazione.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io 25


e io l'ho conosciuto dopo


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedo la cancellazione di due miei thread: Sono piena di contraddizioni e Batticuore. Entreranno, forse, persone che mi conoscono e vorrei evitare problemi ad altri. Mi sembra giusto comunicarlo prima di chiederlo all'amministrazione.


quali?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> quali?


I titoli sono quelli. Mi pare in confessionale e amore e sesso. Grazie. Se possibile.


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedo la cancellazione di due miei thread: Sono piena di contraddizioni e Batticuore. Entreranno, forse, persone che mi conoscono e vorrei evitare problemi ad altri. Mi sembra giusto comunicarlo prima di chiederlo all'amministrazione.


Ciao

ti capisco molto bene. Io ho fatto affossare un mio thtread. 
Vuoi che si diano dei rossi?

Sienne


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> I titoli sono quelli. Mi pare in confessionale e amore e sesso. Grazie. Se possibile.


Ti capisco, e mi spiace

Erano bei 3d


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti capisco molto bene. Io ho fatto affossare un mio thtread.
> Vuoi che si diano dei rossi?
> ...


 Ha provveduto l'amministrazione.


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Chi, la strafiga e l'agente in incognito?
> Adorabili



Mi ti ero persa! 

Agente in incognito...mi piace ancor più di proto-hypster! :inlove:


Bella che sei...capitata tra due matti alcolizzati niente male!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti capisco molto bene. Io ho fatto affossare un mio thtread.
> Vuoi che si diano dei rossi?
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti capisco, e mi spiace
> 
> Erano bei 3d


Se ne parla il generale.
Grazie


----------



## Flavia (20 Luglio 2016)

ieri ho portato la belva
al trucco e parrucco, in genere
mi restituivano metà cane, 
ma questa volta me ne hanno
ridato un terzo!!
(quanto mi sono bip bip!!!)
ora sono in ansia perché
ho paura che si scotti, ma
tutti mi dicono di stare tranquilla
che non è possibile...


----------



## Leda (22 Luglio 2016)

Non è nuovo-nuovo in senso assoluto, ma...


... sono tornata ad essere Leda! :ballo:




(grazie [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] )


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Non è nuovo-nuovo in senso assoluto, ma...
> 
> 
> ... sono tornata ad essere Leda! :ballo:
> ...


:up:


----------



## Leda (22 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


 

Effettivamente mi riconosco di più


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Effettivamente mi riconosco di più


----------



## bettypage (22 Luglio 2016)

Di cambiamento c'è che da qui a settembre mi sveglio con il profumo di mare, e di nuovo che al mio rientro partirò con i lavori di ristrutturazione :scared:


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

macchina presa
contenta io
ora speriamo che mi duri


----------



## Nuvola71 (23 Luglio 2016)

Di nuovo, nuovo, per me e' questo forum. Spero di imparare anche dalle vostre esperienze


----------



## Leda (24 Luglio 2016)

Nuvola71 ha detto:


> Di nuovo, nuovo, per me e' questo forum. Spero di imparare anche dalle vostre esperienze


Alla luce degli ultimi avvenimenti, ti raccomanderei di imparare da quelle giuste


----------



## Nuvola71 (25 Luglio 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Alla luce degli ultimi avvenimenti, ti raccomanderei di imparare da quelle giuste


Ciao Leda, grazie! 
Belle o brutte, nella vita impariamo sempre... Speriamo bene


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Luglio 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Un 3d per raccontare una novità, un cambiamento, un'evoluzione, un acquisto, un affetto, un arrivo, quello che volete voi.... qualcosa che prima non c'era e ora sì.
> 
> Purchè sia 'nuovo'


Io e la mia compagna abbiamo da pochissimo iniziato la ristrutturazione della nuova casa.


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2016)

Nuvola71 ha detto:


> Ciao Leda, grazie!
> Belle o brutte, nella vita impariamo sempre... Speriamo bene


In bocca al lupo 




Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io e la mia compagna abbiamo da pochissimo iniziato la ristrutturazione della nuova casa.


Ho sempre considerato la casa un simbolo molto potente, quindi lo interpreto come un ottimo segno e ne sono felice


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Luglio 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ho sempre considerato la casa un simbolo molto potente, quindi lo interpreto come un ottimo segno e ne sono felice


Grazie Leda.
Dopo tutto quello che é successo tra me e la mia compagna questo é il grande passo avanti che abbiamo voluto compiere.
É una ristrutturazione economicamente molto impegnativa e per permettercela ho dovuto vendere gli attuali 75 mq. dove viviamo.
E comunque l'appartamento è intestato al bambino, non si sa mai...


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Grazie Leda.
> Dopo tutto quello che é successo tra me e la mia compagna questo é il grande passo avanti che abbiamo voluto compiere.
> É una ristrutturazione economicamente molto impegnativa e per permettercela ho dovuto vendere gli attuali 75 mq. dove viviamo.
> *E comunque l'appartamento è intestato al bambino, non si sa mai...*


----------



## Biri (26 Luglio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Grazie Leda.
> Dopo tutto quello che é successo tra me e la mia compagna questo é il grande passo avanti che abbiamo voluto compiere.
> É una ristrutturazione economicamente molto impegnativa e per permettercela ho dovuto vendere gli attuali 75 mq. dove viviamo.
> E comunque l'appartamento è intestato al bambino, non si sa mai...


io figli non ne ho
ma anch'io ho intenzione, se dovessi farne uno
di intestargli l'appartamento dei miei che dovrebbe essere intestato a me


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Luglio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Grazie Leda.
> Dopo tutto quello che é successo tra me e la mia compagna questo é il grande passo avanti che abbiamo voluto compiere.
> É una ristrutturazione economicamente molto impegnativa e per permettercela ho dovuto vendere gli attuali 75 mq. dove viviamo.
> E comunque l'appartamento è intestato al bambino, non si sa mai...


Bello! La progettazione credo sia fondamentale in qualsiasi coppia, ma se si è in una fase di rinnovamento post-trauma è ancora più importante 


Perchè conviene intestare la casa ai figli? Per una questione di spese di successione o anche per evitare, in caso di separazione, che uno approfitti dell'altro?


----------



## Falcor (26 Luglio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E comunque l'appartamento è intestato al bambino, non si sa mai...





Cassandra82 ha detto:


> se dovessi farne uno
> di intestargli l'appartamento dei miei che dovrebbe essere intestato a me





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Perchè conviene intestare la casa ai figli? Per una questione di spese di successione o anche per evitare, in caso di separazione, che uno approfitti dell'altro?


Per me prima di tutto si risparmiano bei soldini in fase di successione. Inoltre si evitano giochetti strani tipo la casa che passa alla moglie e un eventuale amante ci si piazza facendo il padrone


----------



## Biri (26 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Per me prima di tutto si risparmiano bei soldini in fase di successione. Inoltre si evitano giochetti strani tipo la casa che passa alla moglie e un eventuale amante ci si piazza facendo il padrone


per quello che riguarda me
l'appartamento è dei miei e marito nn ci metterebbe mai le mani
ma è proprio per una questione di immediatezza
visto che sono sfigata si eviterebbero successioni 
poi vabbè, io il figlio ancora c'ho da farlo :rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bello! La progettazione credo sia fondamentale in qualsiasi coppia, ma se si è in una fase di rinnovamento post-trauma è ancora più importante
> 
> 
> Perchè conviene intestare la casa ai figli? Per una questione di spese di successione o anche per evitare, in caso di separazione, che uno approfitti dell'altro?


Per entrambi i motivi.
Le spese non sono tanto quelle di successione (che pure...) quanto il fatto che per entrambi sarebbe stata seconda casa e quindi la mazzata fiscale sarebbe stata ben più elevata al momento dell'acquisto.
Poi, con quello che é successo era ovvio che fosse intestata a lui, anche se, di fatto, se ci dovessimo lasciare (non siamo sposati) la casa rimarrebbe sicuramente a lei...almeno fino al raggiungimento della maggiore età del bambino.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Inoltre si evitano giochetti strani tipo la casa che passa alla moglie e un eventuale amante ci si piazza facendo il padrone


Purtroppo non basta intestare la casa al minore per evitarlo.
Se, per assurdo, io e la mia compagna ci dovessimo lasciare la casa rimarrebbe sicuramente a lei poiché dimora prevalente del minore.
E potrei certamente evitare per almeno un paio d'anni qualsiasi presenza maschile in casa, anche temporanea.
Ma giusto per un paio d'anni...
Poi, certo, mio figlio al raggiungimento della maggiore età potrebbe cacciare di casa entrambi ma io comunque quella casa non la rivedrei mai più...


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Luglio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per entrambi i motivi.
> Le spese non sono tanto quelle di successione (che pure...) quanto il fatto che per entrambi sarebbe stata seconda casa e quindi la mazzata fiscale sarebbe stata ben più elevata al momento dell'acquisto.
> Poi, con quello che é successo era ovvio che fosse intestata a lui, anche se, di fatto, se ci dovessimo lasciare (non siamo sposati) la casa rimarrebbe sicuramente a lei...almeno fino al raggiungimento della maggiore età del bambino.



Capisco. Quindi non mi conviene farmi intestare la casa dei miei visto che sarebbe la seconda casa? Ma apparterrebbe anche a mia sorella, dunque dovremmo intestarla a tutti i nipoti o magari a un fgilio mio e uno suo per fare pari? Io sono la negazione della praticità e della convenienza :unhappy:


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Capisco. Quindi non mi conviene farmi intestare la casa dei miei visto che sarebbe la seconda casa? Ma apparterrebbe anche a mia sorella, dunque dovremmo intestarla a tutti i nipoti o magari a un fgilio mio e uno suo per fare pari? Io sono la negazione della praticità e della convenienza :unhappy:


Non sono un notaio ma suppongo che la donazione sia sicuramente più economica della successione.
Per cui intesterei l'immobile ai due minori.
Se la casa è a metà fra te e tua sorella tuo figlio avrebbe comunque diritto alla metà.
Se tua sorella ha tre figli si dovrebbe intestare il 50 % della sua quota parte ai suoi tre figli.
Il problema però é che se un domani i ragazzi dovessero decidere di vendere é ovviamente più difficile mettere d'accordo quattro teste anziché due...


----------



## Biri (26 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Capisco. Quindi non mi conviene farmi intestare la casa dei miei visto che sarebbe la seconda casa? Ma apparterrebbe anche a mia sorella, dunque dovremmo intestarla a tutti i nipoti o magari a un fgilio mio e uno suo per fare pari? Io sono la negazione della praticità e della convenienza :unhappy:


perchè i tuoi dovrebbero intestare solo a te la casa?
gli eredi siete te e tua sorella
quindi cmq la casa sarebbe vostra al 50%
a meno che una delle due non liquida l'altra


----------



## Biri (26 Luglio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono un notaio ma suppongo che la donazione sia sicuramente più economica della successione.
> Per cui intesterei l'immobile ai due minori.
> Se la casa è a metà fra te e tua sorella tuo figlio avrebbe comunque diritto alla metà.
> Se tua sorella ha tre figli si dovrebbe intestare il 50 % della sua quota parte ai suoi tre figli.
> Il problema però é che se un domani i ragazzi dovessero decidere di vendere é ovviamente più difficile mettere d'accordo quattro teste anziché due...


ma anche no
una successione se stai nei minimi con 600€ di imposte te la cavi
una donazione, a parte che è un atto aperto e sempre impugnabile
comporta il pagamento di un notaio e ti partono almeno 2000€
tra notaio e imposte
sulle quote di successione hai ragione


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Luglio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono un notaio ma suppongo che la donazione sia sicuramente più economica della successione.
> Per cui intesterei l'immobile ai due minori.
> Se la casa è a metà fra te e tua sorella tuo figlio avrebbe comunque diritto alla metà.
> Se tua sorella ha tre figli si dovrebbe intestare il 50 % della sua quota parte ai suoi tre figli.
> Il problema però é che se un domani i ragazzi dovessero decidere di vendere é ovviamente più difficile mettere d'accordo quattro teste anziché due...



Ok, grazie. Vedremo 




Cassandra82 ha detto:


> perchè i tuoi dovrebbero intestare solo a te la casa?
> gli eredi siete te e tua sorella
> quindi cmq la casa sarebbe vostra al 50%
> a meno che una delle due non liquida l'altra


Intendevo, ovviamente, che per la mia parte sarebbe la seconda mezza casa . 

Però due mezze case, quella in cui vivo e quella che mi si vorrebbe intestare, fanno una casa sola, quindi.... :rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma anche no
> una successione se stai nei minimi con 600€ di imposte te la cavi
> una donazione, a parte che è un atto aperto e sempre impugnabile
> comporta il pagamento di un notaio e ti partono almeno 2000€
> ...


No, no, la successione costa di più di sicuro, anche se dipende dalla grandezza della casa. Con 600 euro a me risulta che forse passi un garage.


----------



## Biri (26 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ok, grazie. Vedremo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
io mi farei liquidare e lascerei la casa alla sorella


----------



## Biri (26 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No, no, la successione costa di più di sicuro, anche se dipende dalla grandezza della casa. Con 600 euro a me risulta che forse passi un garage.


no
basta rientrare nei minimi
ovvio che se i tuoi hanno una villa nn  ci rientri
ma ci sono tantissime case che rientrano nei minimi
specie se sono appartamenti


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> io mi farei liquidare e lascerei la casa alla sorella


I soldi volant, la casa manent. Soprattutto in un bellissimo posto di villeggiatura ha sempre il suo perchè.


----------



## Biri (26 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> I soldi volant, la casa manent. Soprattutto in un bellissimo posto di villeggiatura ha sempre il suo perchè.


la casa è divisibile in due unità?


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> no
> basta rientrare nei minimi
> ovvio che se i tuoi hanno una villa nn  ci rientri
> ma ci sono tantissime case che rientrano nei minimi
> specie se sono appartamenti


No, no, nessuna villa, solo un appartamento normale per il quale sono stati chiesti 3000 euro.


----------



## Biri (26 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No, no, nessuna villa, solo un appartamento normale per il quale sono stati chiesti 3000 euro.


di successione?


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> di successione?


Si.


----------



## Biri (26 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si.


azz
bella rendita
una domanda
ma ora a chi è intestata?
perchè se è dei tuoi a metà
anche uno dei genitori passa in successione eh...
quindi sarebbe meglio una donazione a te e tua sorella
almeno in un futuro evitate
doppia successione e doppia voltura
inoltre ora potete anche decidere se rinunciare o meno
in caso di figli minori non si può rinunciare all'eredità


----------



## Ultimo (26 Luglio 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Un 3d per raccontare una novità, un cambiamento, un'evoluzione, un acquisto, un affetto, un arrivo, quello che volete voi.... qualcosa che prima non c'era e ora sì.
> 
> Purchè sia 'nuovo'



Sono stato a casablanca.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2016)

L'avvocato me l'ha sconsigliato.
Uno pensa ai figli, ma anche i figli crescono e possono sposarsi. Potrebbe chiedere al genitore di andarsene per usufruire di un bene che è legalmente suo.


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> azz
> bella rendita
> una domanda
> ma ora a chi è intestata?
> ...


Scusami se non rispondo ma dovrei scendere in dettagli troppo personali. Grazie comunque per gli spunti 



Brunetta ha detto:


> L'avvocato me l'ha sconsigliato.
> Uno pensa ai figli, ma anche i figli crescono e possono sposarsi. Potrebbe chiedere al genitore di andarsene per usufruire di un bene che è legalmente suo.


Difatti è tutto da vedere..


----------



## Biri (26 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scusami se non rispondo ma dovrei scendere in dettagli troppo personali. Grazie comunque per gli spunti
> 
> 
> 
> Difatti è tutto da vedere..


ah no no mica volevo farmi i fatti tuoi
era solo per darti qualche dritta 
deformazione professionale


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ah no no mica volevo farmi i fatti tuoi
> era solo per darti qualche dritta
> deformazione professionale



Grazie  ancora


----------



## Biri (26 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Grazie  ancora


prego


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Luglio 2016)

*sicura ?*

http://quifinanza.it/soldi/eredita-successione-o-donazione-cosa-conviene-di-piu/55057/


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2016)

Quindi fino a un milione di euro non si paga tassa di successione per gli eredi diretti.
Beati voi se avete di più.


----------



## disincantata (26 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No, no, nessuna villa, solo un appartamento normale per il quale sono stati chiesti 3000 euro.



Credo non si tratti di tasse di successione, esente per ogni erede diretto fino a 1.000.000,00  di euro ad erede,  ma di normali tasse, imposta di registro, notaio, bolli.

PER cui se appunto si possiede un altra cosa,  si finisce per pagare il 10%  invece del 3%.


A qualcosa lo Stato si attacca semrre,  prima si pagava un tot su qualunque cifra anche lasciata ai figli, qui lo dIco qui lo nego, ho aiutato tantissime persone oltre 20 anni fa ad evitarle con vari espedienti.

L'ideale e legale era sottoscrivere titoli di Stato , esenti, quando avevano sentore di restare 'vedove/i' ed altri modi per i soldi liquidi.

Oggi hanno ristretto le possibilita', piu' dura.


----------

